# لتنزيل برنامج اسكتش اب ؟؟؟



## razoon ash (17 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم .. لو سمحتوا انا معمارية جديدة واسمع عن برنامج اسكتش اب انه مفيد ويساعد جدا .. 
حاولت تنزيله لكن لم اعرف كيف هل ممكن مساعدتي .. لان لدي مشروع تخطيط حضانة اطفال و رسمها و عمل مجسم عنها و اجد صعوبة في ذلك .!؟!؟!
و شكرا


----------



## عيسى السيد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

http://sketchup.google.com/download/gsu.html
انا هلق عم نزل البرنامج من هاد الرابط , جربيه و اذا ما ظبط خبريني


----------



## m00n _7 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

اهلا بيك اختى .:56: . هذا ملف pdf كتاب يساعدك فى دراسة البرنامج ...:15:.. الاخ عيسى مكشور 

عطاك موقع تحميله ..:12:.. وهذا كتاب يعلمك كيف تنصبين البرنامج .... وكيف تستخدميه ويوفر عليك الوقت ... البرنامج رائع جدا..:16:

اتمنى لك التوفيق

الملف فى المرفقات


----------



## walid1963 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن يا شباب


----------



## أنا معماري (19 ديسمبر 2010)

في أسفل التوقيع لدي يوجد رابط للبرنامج و رابط فيديو يوتيوب تعليم البرنامج
.
.
.
.
.
.
أضغط أسفل علي
برنامج لا غني عنه للمعماريين​


----------



## razoon ash (19 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوريييييييييييييين جميعا
هلق بحاول انزله ز شكرا كتييير


----------



## razoon ash (19 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي فتحت الرابط وظهرت لي شاشة يطلب بها اختيار Windows XP/Vista/7 أو Mac OS X (10.5+) فاخترت الاولى و اخترت الموافقة والتحميل .. بس مو عارفة شو بعدين طلعلي 
*Thank you for downloading Google SketchUp 8*

بس وين نزل وكيف افتحه ..!؟!؟!؟


----------



## أنا معماري (19 ديسمبر 2010)

أعتقد انه بينزل أيكون للبرنامج علي سطح المكتب

عموما ممكن تجدية في 
start
all programs


----------



## razoon ash (20 ديسمبر 2010)

okk thaaaanx


----------



## esmo1 (30 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## سمارت5 (1 يونيو 2011)

thyyankss


----------



## khussrof (12 نوفمبر 2011)

ارجووووووووووووووووووووو من اخواني التوضيح


----------



## محمود عبد الشافى ج (5 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جدا يا اخ عيسى الرباط مباشر وانا حملت البرنامج


----------



## megahedtop (25 مايو 2013)

شكر شكرا جزيلا عاى الافادة


----------



## شادي اسلام (17 يناير 2017)

اخي العزيز الاخت طالب كيفية تسطيبه بيحيث يكون دائم وليس تجريبي لمده شهر مثلا لانها مش حا تشتريه عايزاه مجانا علي طول يعني عايزة السيريال نمبر وكيفية الحصول عليه وتشغيل البرنامج دائما وليس لمدة محددة وشكرا


----------

